# Bewerbung Mediengestalter Bild und Ton



## Alaim (12. August 2008)

Guten Tag,
ich möchte eine bewerbung als Mediengestalter für Bild und Ton abschicken und möchte daraufhin eine kreative Bewerbung abschicken. Da ich aber noch nicht so viel Erfahrung habe im Grafischen Bereich würde ich gerne fragen ob mir jemand da zur seite stehen könnte. Wäre echt Nett, bitte um hilfe


----------



## ink (12. August 2008)

Moin
Hast du sowas wie Arbeitsproben?
Vielleicht n kleines Video, in dem der potenzielle Ausbilder deine Fähigkeiten sieht und weiss
dass bei dir net Hopfen und Malz verloren ist?! 
Ich hab immer die Erfahrungen gemacht, das Arbeitsproben/ne Mappe immer gut ankommt und meist gefordert wird. (ist von Arbeitgeber zu Arbeitgeber unterschiedlich, aber
mensch kauft ja net gern die Katze im Sack)

Was hast du dir denn vorgestellt?
Welche Erwartungen sollten erfüllt werden?

mfg


----------



## Alaim (12. August 2008)

Es sollte auf jeden fall auffallen und andere bewerbungen ausstechen , aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich nch nicht so die idee, vllt. könnte man mir auf die sprünge helfen, ich überlege mit trendwhores bilder zu erstellen da sie ja zur zeit in mode sind, aber natürlich auch was anderes wäre interessant. Deswegen würde ich gerne hilfe bekommen.


----------



## ink (12. August 2008)

Achte n bissl auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung (siehe Nettiquette Punkt 14.)

Eine Andere Art der Bewerbung sind halt zB:
Falt-Flyer, DVDs (mit nem Filmchen, *.avi's oder Flash wie auch immer), Mappen (auch nicht sonderlich, vllt. vom Äusseren her), usw.

Trendwhores sind zwar in Mode, aber weder sonderlich aufwendig, noch werden sie dich nicht repräsentieren.
Wähle etwas was dich in deiner Person und vom Schaffen her repräsentiert!
Dass ist das was ich dazu sagen kann.

mfg


----------



## Alaim (12. August 2008)

hmmm das wird eine schwierige angelegenheit sein, darüber muss ich sehr lange nachdenken bestimmt, wenn ich projekte fertiggestellt habe könnte ich sie dir dann zeigen und du bewertest sie dann. Wäre cht nice


----------



## ink (12. August 2008)

Wieso nur ich?
Hier gibt es n Haufen fähige Leute 

mfg


----------

